

Get free 250Gb Storage before May 15th - Maven911
http://www.filedropper.com/special.php
It's not just for reddit and digg, but everybody.
======
aston
If my math is right, these guys need somewhere on the order of a hojillion
gigs of space if they want to give away an account or three to every digg,
reddit, and news.yc reader.

~~~
dkokelley
That's the dirty little secret of a lot of web storage and hosting sites. They
can sell you gigs upon gigs of storage because in all likelihood, you'll never
use all of it, or by the time you do, storage will have come down in price.

Sure there are some users who will max out their accounts, but those will be
averaged by those who hardly use any.

~~~
aston
As a person working on a web storage product, I'll tell you that's not a dirty
little secret--it's our business.

~~~
jlb
Sound's very loosely like fractional banking. What percent do you have to keep
on hand per user in order to prevent maxing out the storage capacity? Or do
you just let it max out and then add more storage?

------
DenisM
Couple of suggestions:

1\. HTTP/DAV access. 2\. I wasn't able to get direct URL link, other than by
digging into the HTML. Not user-friendly. 3\. Changing permissions did no
affect file visibility - I can still see it from outside of my account. 4\.
List of files should have permissions listed, right now I have to click a
button to see permissions.

Good luck.

------
D_T
The site seems to be struggling--some images take forever to load and some of
its functions don't work. Maybe they got flooded by inviting all the social
news people.

~~~
dkokelley
I agree. It's taking its time with me, and I haven't tried uploading or
downloading anything yet. At least my account says "paid until Jan. 2038"

I'm gonna try compressing and uploading my pictures (just <2GB) then
downloading them to test out their transfer speeds. There's a 5GB filesize
limit which is nice. If it's fast enough it will probably replace Gmail drafts
as my filetransfer of choice. I'll post with the results when done.

------
ralph
"The files are kept forever as long as they are being downloaded".

Do they say how long after the last download the files are kept? Else they
could always free up some disc space by removing the least recently downloaded
files.

------
asmosoinio
Is it just me, or is the sign-up YCed/redditted/slashdotted?

<http://www.filedropper.com/makefreeaccount.php> gives me a time-out error.

~~~
mykdavies
Looks like they got overwhelmed: "Due to extreme popularity we are
experiencing unexpectedly high traffic. This special will not be available
till tomorrow morning (9 AM PST). If you would like to sign up for accounts
starting at 99 Cents please sign up here."

~~~
redorb
feels like a bait and switch, but for 99 cents... you might get what you pay
for :(

------
fish
Upload utility seems to break Firefox 3 Beta 5 with Ubuntu 8.04.

~~~
GavinB
Firefox 3 Beta 5 (which is great) worked for my upload on XP. The only issue
was that the cursor mouseover on the upload button didn't change from an arrow
to a hand -- not sure if that's a bug or a feature.

------
lpgauth
No gotcha on signup page? No email checking? How many bogus account will they
get?

If I wanted spread warez, I would run some bots and create a bunch of
accounts.

------
maien
I just tried it, very slow. I was trying to upload a 2 gb file, it stops and
stucks at 224kb.

------
gscott
The word simplest just throws me off. "Most simple" seems more right then
"Simplest".

------
silencio
lifetime membership? but my account said it's paid until January 18, 2038! :D

~~~
jcl
Haven't you heard? 2038 is when the world is going to end.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem>

~~~
silencio
Exactly why I brought it up in the first place. :P

------
chrisbroadfoot
Awesome, thanks!

